# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Bearing pompa Tsurumi made in China ?

## Jusri

Suhu2 tolong tanya ya,
hari ini saya bongkar pompa Tsurumi 40PU2.15 karena suaranya berisik padahal belum 3 bulan dipakai. Memang saya tidak beli sendiri tapi dari tukang kolam yang merenovasi kolam saya. Setelah bagian bawah dibuka saya putar as nya dengan tangan memang putarannya agak tersendat, jadi memang bearingnya rusak. Kemudian waktu bearing sudah dibongkar saya lihat lho kok made in China ? 
Karena sebelumnya belum pernah bongkar dan ganti bearing saya ingin tahu dari Suhu2 yg sudah berpengalaman apakah memang aslinya bearing pompa Tsurumi itu made in China atau saya diberi pompa bekas yang sudah pernah rusak bearingnya dan diganti made in China.
Sekarang saya ganti pakai merk SKF biar awet.

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## survive

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## survive

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

> berarti abis beli tsurumi segera ganti bearing ya om
> daripada kenapa kenapa diblkang hari


Sayang juga om.... pompa baru langsung diservice.
Pengalaman saya pakai beberapa unit....,  ada yang sudah 3 tahun masih bagus, tapi ada juga yang baru pakai 2 bulan memang sudah harus ganti bearing.
Dari pengalaman pribadi dan rekan- rekan di atas, kesimpulannya memang kualitas bearingnya kurang baik..... jadi begitu ada gejala suara pompa yang tidak normal/ mendengung, secepatnya ganti bearing dengan kualitas yang lebih baik ( SKF, NTN ) untuk mencegah kerusakan part lainnya.

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## survive

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## survive

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## z4ckzz

> Bener, Tsurumi 40PU saya ukur pake tang ampere nongolnya 250an watt. 
> Itungannya : 1.15A. P=V x A so 220v x 1.15A = 253watt


wah gile neeh perusahaan jepang..... saran saya om kayaknya kalo emang dah ada bukti kalo tuch pompa gunain 250 watt listrik mending complain langsung ke perusahaannya TSURUMi, seharusnya untuk type Tsurumi 40PU2.15 emang konsumsi listriknya 150 watt. bisa diliat disini neeh

http://www.tsurumipump.co.jp/english...y01/pdf/PU.pdf

email aja om ke costumer service langsung om, biasanya kalo perusahaan gede langsung ditangani tuch.....

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

